# أسئلة واجابتها عن الكتاب المقدس



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

*






السؤال: ما هو الكتاب المقدس؟

الجواب: كلمة "كتاب مقدس" تأتي من أصل لاتيني و يوناني بمعني "الكتاب"، وهو إسم مناسب حيث أنه الكتاب لكل الناس وجميع الأجيال. وهو كتاب متميز، ولا مثيل له.

ويتألف الكتاب المقدس من 66 سفراً أو كتاباً. وذلك يتضمن أسفار الشريعة مثل اللاويين وتثنية وأسفار التاريخ، مثل عزرا وأعمال الرسل وأسفار الشعر مثل المزامير والجامعة وأسفار النبؤة مثل أشعياء ورؤيا يوحنا وأسفار السير الذاتية مثل متى ويوحنا ورسائل الى الكنائس مثل الرسالة لتيطس والرسالة الى العبرانيين.

ما هو الكتاب المقدس؟ - الكتاب
قام بتدوين الكتاب المقدس حوالي 40 شخص، ولقد تم كتابته في مدة زمنية تقرب من حوالي 1500 عام. وقام بتدوينه ملوكاً أو صيادي سمك أو كهنة أو مسئولين حكوميين أو فلاحين أو رعاة غنم أو أطباء. وبالرغم من هذا التنوع، فيوجد هناك وحدة عجيبة تربط مواضيع الكتاب المقدس معاً. 

 وترجع وحدة الكتاب المقدس الى حقيقة أن مؤلفه هو الله نفسه. فالكتاب "موحى به من الله" (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3). فقد قام الكتاب البشر بتدوين ما أراده الله وقد كانت النتيجة، كتاب الله المقدس (مزامير 6:12 وبطرس الثانية 21:1).

ما هو الكتاب المقدس؟ - التقسيم

ينقسم الكتاب المقدس الى جزئين أساسيين وهم العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. وبإختصار، يسرد العهد القديم قصة شعب بينما يسرد العهد الجديد قصة شخص. ولقد إستخدم الله ذلك الشعب لكي يأتي من خلاله ذاك الشخص الي العالم.

ويصف الكتاب المقدس تأسيس وحفظ شعب اسرائيل. فقد وعد الله بإستخدام شعب إسرائيل لمباركة العالم كله (تكوين 2:12-3). فعند تكوين إسرائيل، أقام الله عائلة ليأتي منها البركة: وهو نسل داوود (مزامير 3:89-4). ووعد الله أن واحداً من نسل داوود سيأتي بالوعد المبارك (أشعياء 1:11-10).

ويدلي الكتاب المقدس بتفاصيل مجيء وعد الله للأرض. فإسمه يسوع، وقد أتم نبوءات العهد القديم من خلال حياته التي كانت بلا خطيئة، وكذلك موته لفداء العالم وقيامته من بين الأموات.

ما هو الكتاب المقدس؟ - الشخصية الرئيسية

يسوع المسيح هو الشخصية الرئيسية في الكتاب المقدس – فكل الكتاب يدور حوله. فالعهد القديم تنبأ عن مجيئه وجهز القلوب لمجيئه للعالم. بينما يتناول العهد الجديد مجيئه وعمله الخلاصي لمغفرة خطايا العالم.

فالمسيح أكثر من مجرد شخصية تاريخية. بل أنه في الحقيقة أكثر من مجرد شخص ما. إذ أنه الله في الجسد وقد كان ومازال مجيئه أهم حدث في تاريخ العالم. فالله تجسد آخذاً صورة إنسان ليساعدنا أن ندرك ونفهم شخصه. فمن هو الله؟ الله هو يسوع المسيح، والمسيح هو الله في الجسد (يوحنا 14:1 و 9:14).

ما هو الكتاب المقدس؟ - ملخص موجز

خلق الله الإنسان ووضعه في بيئة كاملة، ولكن قام الإنسان بعصيان الله وسقط من ما قصده الله له. وعليه فقد لعن الله الأرض بسبب الخطيئة ولكنه حالما ما دبر خطة لخلاص الإنسان ولإستعادة الخليقة لمجدها الأول.

وكجزء من خطة الفداء، دعا الله ابراهيم من بابل الي كنعان (حوالي سنة 2000 قبل الميلاد). ولقد وعد الله إبراهيم وإبنه اسحق و حفيده يعقوب (الذي كان أيضاً كان يدعى اسرائيل) بأنه سيبارك العالم من خلال نسلهم. ولقد هاجرت عائلة اسرائيل من كنعان الى مصر، حيث تزايدوا وأصبحوا أمة.

وفي حوالي 1400 قبل الميلاد، قاد الله شعب اسرائيل خارج مصر وذلك بقيادة موسى ومنحهم أرض الميعاد، كنعان. ومن خلال موسى أنزل الله شريعته و عقد معهم عهده، ألا وهو ان استمروا في أمانتهم مع الله وعدم عبادة اله غيره من الآلهة التي يعبدها الأمم الأخرى بأن سيمنحهم الرخاء. ولكن ان تركوا عبادة الله وقاموا بعبادة الآلهة الأخرى، فإن الله سيدمر شعبهم.

وبعد 400 عاماً، وخلال حكم الملك داوود وأبنه سليمان، أصبحت اسرائيل مملكة عظيمة. ووعد الله داوود وسليمان بأن واحد من نسلهم سيملك ملكاً أبدياً.

وبعد حكم سليمان، انقسمت اسرائيل الى عشائر. ودعي علي العشر عشائر في الشمال "اسرائيل"، ودام ذلك لمدة 200 عاماً الى أن عاقبهم الله لعبادة آلهة أخرى: وتسلطت مملكة آشور على اسرائيل حوالى عام 721 قبل الميلاد. ودعيت العشيرتين الجنوبيتين "يهوذا" ودامتا لفترة أطول، ولكنهم أيضاً ابتعدوا عن الله. وتسلطت عليهم مملكة بابل في عام 600 قبل الميلاد.

وبعد حوالي 70 عاماً، أرجع الله برحمته المأسورين الباقين الى بلادهم. وتم إعادة بناء أورشليم العاصمة حوالي عام 444 قبل الميلاد، ومرة أخري أصبحت اسرائيل أمة. وهذا يتم الجزء الموجود في العهد القديم.

ثم يبدأ العهد الجديد حوالي 400 عاماً بعد ذلك بميلاد يسوع المسيح في اليهودية. وجاء المسيح من نسل أبراهيم وداوود، وبذلك أتم وعد الله بفداء البشرية وإستعادة الخليقة. ولقد أتم المسيح عمله على الأرض بأمانة فأنه قد: مات عن الخطيئة وقام من الموت. وموت المسيح هو أساس العهد الجديد مع العالم: بأن كل الذين يؤمنون به سيخلصوا من الخطيئة ويحيوا الى الأبد.

وبعد قيامته، أرسل المسيح تلاميذه لنشر الأخبار السارة عن حياته وقوته للخلاص. وذهب أتباع المسيح لكل الأنحاء لكى يقوموا بنشر الأخبار السارة. فقد ذهبوا الى آسيا الصغرى واليونان وكل أنحاء الإمبراطورية الرومانية. وينتهي العهد الجديد بنبؤة رجوع المسيح ليحاكم الخطاة الذين لا يؤمنوا به ولتحرير الخليقة من اللعنة.*


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل الكتاب المقدس حقا كلمة الله؟

الجواب: اجابتنا لهذا السؤال لا تحدد فقط نظرتنا للكتاب المقدس وأهميته في الحياة، ولكنها أيضا ستسبب تأثير أبدي، ان كان المقدس حقا هو كلمة الله، فيجب علينا أن نقدره، ندرسة، نطيعه، بل ونثق بكل ما يقوله. ان كان الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله، فان تجاهله هو تجاهل الله شخصيا .

الحقيقة أن منح الله لنا كتابه المقدس هو دليل قوي علي محبته لنا. كلمة "اعلان" تعني أن الله أعلن للبشر عن صفاته وعن كيفية تكوين علاقة حقيقية معه. هذه الأشياء لن تكون معلومة لدينا ان لم يعلن الله نفسه عنها من خلال الكتاب المقدس. وبالرغم من أن اعلان الله لنا عن نفسه وعن صفاته تم بطريقة تدريجية لمدة أقرب من 1500 عاما، ولكنه الله زود الانسان بكل ما يحتاجه لمعرفة الله وتكوين علاقة معه. ان كان الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله، فهو لابد أن يعتبر السلطة العليا لكل المسائل المتعلقة بالايمان، الدين، والأخلاقيات .

السؤال الذي يجب أن نوجهه لأنفسنا هو، كيف يمكن لنا أن نتأكد من ان الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله وليس مجرد كتاب جيد؟ ما هي الصفات التي تميز الكتاب المقدس وتفصله عن جميع الكتب الدينية الأخري؟ هل هناك أي دلائل تبين لنا بأن الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله؟ هذه هي الأسئلة التي يجب طرحها ان أردنا أن نمتحن ادعاء الكتاب المقدس بأنه كلمة الله، الموحي بها من الله، وهي كافية للتعليم والتوجيه في جميع أمور الايمان .

انه مما لا شك فيه أن الكتاب المقدس يدعي بأنه كلمة الله. يمكننا أن نري ذلك من خلال قراءة الأيات الموجودة في سفر تيموثاوس الثانية 15:3 – 17، وفيها يقول :"وتعلم أنك منذ حداثة سنك تعرف الكتب المقدسة، وهي القادرة أن تجعلك حكيما لبلوغ الخلاص عن طريق الايمان في المسيح يسوع. ان الكتاب بكل ما فيه، قد أوحي به الله، وهو مفيد للتعليم والتوبيخ والتقويم وتهذيب الانسان في البر. لكي يجعل انسان الله مؤهلا تأهيلا كاملا، و مجهزا لكل عمل صالح ".

لكي نتمكن من اجابة هذه الأسئلة، لا بد لنا أن أن ننظر الي الأدلة الداخلية والخارجية بأن الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله. ونعني بالأدلة الداخلية أن هناك أدلة موجودة في الكتاب المقدس ذاته التي توضح لنا ذلك وتثبت لنا مصدره الالهي. و مثال علي هذه الأدلة هي وحدة الكتاب المقدس. اي أنه بالرغم من أنه يحتوي علي 66 جزء، كتبت في ثلاثة قارات، بثلاثة لغات، في مدة تقرب الي 1500 عاما، من خلال 40 كاتبا (من خلفيات متعددة)، الا أن الكتاب المقدس مازال وحدة واحدة من البداية الي النهاية بدون أن تناقضات. هذه الوحدة تميز الكتاب المقدس وتظهر أن مصدره الهي وأن روح الله استخدم الأناس المختلفون لتدوين كلماته الالهية .

مثال آخر للأدلة الداخلية التي تشير لنا أن الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله يمكن أن يري في النبئوات المدونة في صفحاته. فأن الكتاب المقدس يحتوي علي مئات النبؤات المدونة تفصيليا والتي تتعلق بمستقبل بعض الأمم مثل اسرائيل علي سبيل المثال، أو نبؤات تتعلق بمدن معينة، أو بمستقبل البشرية كلها، وبمجيء المسيح كالمسيا المنتظر، ليفدي ليس فقط اسرائيل بل كل من يؤمن به. وعلي العكس من كتب النبؤات الأخري، فكل النبؤات المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس، مدونة تفصيليا وفي كل مرة أثبت أنها حقائق. هنالك أكثر من 300 نبؤة متعلقة بمجيء المسيح الي الأرض مدونة في العهد القديم وحده. النبؤات المدونة لم تقتصر علي أنه سيولد، ومن أي نسب سيأتي، ولكنها أيضا تحتوي علي أنه سيصلب وسيموت وفي اليوم الثالث يقام. ولا يوجد أي طريقة منطقية لتفسير اتمام النبؤات الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس الا بالايمان بأن مصدرها الهي. ولا يوجد أي كتاب أخر يحتوي علي مثل هذه النبؤات المدونة بهذا التفصيل والاستفاضة الا الكتاب المقدس . 

مثل ثالث للأدلة التي تثبت أن مصدر الكتاب المقدس الالهي يمكن أن يري في قوته وسلطته المتميزة. وبالرغم من أن هذا الدليل موضوعي الا أنه مماثل للدليلين السابقين. أن للكتاب المقدس سلطة وقوة غير موجودة في أي من الكتب الأخري. يمككننا أن نري هذه القوة من خلال مشاهدة التغيرات التي تحدث في حياة الكثيرين الذين يقرأونه. يمكنك تري تأثيره علي مدمني المخدرات الذين تحرروا من الادمان، الشواذ الذين تخلصوا من عاداتهم، المجرمين الذين تغيروا كلية، الخطاة الذين تراجعوا عن أفعالهم، والكراهية والعداوة التي تحولت الي محبة من خلاله. فان الكتاب المقدس يحتوي علي قوة تغيير ديناميكية منبعها الله وقوته .

وبجانب الأدلة الداخلية التي تثبت أن الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله. هناك أيضا أدلة خارجية، ومثال علي ذلك الحقائق التاريخية المدونة في الكتاب المقدس. ولأن الكتاب المقدس يذكر أحداث تاريخية فأنه خضع للبحث و للفحص لأثبات دقته تماما مثل أي وثيقة تاريخية. ومن خلال البحث الأركيولوجي والمخطوطات التاريخية المدونة، فأنه تم أثبات دقة وصحة الأحداث المدونة في الكتاب المقدس. بل وأن لأن الكتاب المقدس دقيق جدا فأنه يستخدم الأن كمرجع لمعرفة الأحداث في العالم القديم. وبما أن الكتاب المقدس صحيح ودقيق فهذا دليل علي صحة الموضوعات الأخري والتعاليم الدينية المذكورة وهذا أيضا يؤكد أنه كلمة الله . 

مثال خارجي آخر هو شخصيات مدوني الكتاب المقدس. وكما ذكرنا سابقا، فأن الله أستخدم أشخاصا كثيرين من خلفيات متعددة لتدوين الكتاب المقدس. وعند دراسة حياة الأشخاص الذين قاموا بالتدوين، فأنه لا يوجد سبب سيتدعينا بأن نعتقد بأنهم لم يكونوا رجالا مخلصين وصادقين. وعند دراسة حياتهم ومعرفة أنهم كانوا علي استعداد بالتضحية بحياتهم لأجل ايمانهم، فأنه سريعا ما ندرك أنه بالرغم من أنهم كانوا أناسا عاديين ولكنهم آمنوا بأن الله تحدث اليهم وأوحي لهم. والرجال الذين كتبوا العهد الجديد ومئات من المؤمنين الآخرين كانوا علي علم اليقين بصحة ما هو مكتوب لأنهم عاينوا المسيح شخصيا وعاشوا معه في حياته بل أيضا بعد اقامته من الأموات. عند رؤية المسيح المنتصر بعد قيامته من الأموات تأثرت بل تغيرت حياة الكثيرين من أتباعه. لقد تغير وضعهم من الاختباء والخوف الي استعدادهم للتضحية بحياتهم الي حد الموت في سبيل نشر رسالة المسيح. حياتهم وموتهم أيضا دليل لصحة مادونوه و أن الكتاب المقدس حقا كلمة الله .

ومثال آخير هو عدم القدرة علي تدمير الكتاب المقدس، فسبب أهمية الكتاب المقدس والاعلان بأنه كلمة الله، فأنه تعرض لهجمات ومحاولات لتدميره أكثر من أي كتاب آخر في التاريخ. بداية بأباطرة الرومان مثل ديوكليشان، والمنظمات الديكتاتورية الشيوعية، وحتي في عالمنا المعاصر من خلال الملحدين، فان الكتاب المقدس ظل صامدا لا يتزعزع بل وأنه أكثر الكتب نشرا و توزيعا في العالم حتي يومنا هذا .

خلال السنوات، لقد تعامل المتشككون مع الكتاب المقدس بأنه مجموعة من القصص الأسطورية، ولكن البحث التاريخي والأركيولوجي أكد أنه كتابا دقيق من الناحية التاريخية. ومن ناحية أخري تعامل معه المعارضين علي أنه كتابا بدائي وقديم، ولكن المباديء الأخلاقية المحتواة في الكتاب المقدس كانت ولاتزال لها تأثير ايجابي قوي علي المجتمعات والأمم المختلفة في العالم كله. مازال الكتاب المقدس يتلقي الهجمات من العلماء و الاتجاهات السياسية ولكنه مازال قويا ومؤثرا اليوم كما كان في اليوم الذي دون فيه. هذا الكتاب كان ومازال يحمل تأثيرا ايجابيا علي حياة الكثيرين من الناس والحضارات منذ 2000 عاما مضوا. وبالرغم من الهجمات والاتهامات لكنه يظل كتابا مؤثرا قويا دقيقا و صحيحا كما كان. الدقة الموجودة علي صفحاته تؤكد لنا أنه لم يتغير ولم يحرف بل أنه حقا كلمة الله الكاملة. وصمود الكتاب في مواجهة كثير من الصعاب هو واقع غير مفاجيء اذ قال المسيح: "ان السماء و الأرض تزولان، ولكن كلامي لا يزول أبدا" (مرقس 31:13). وبعد النظر الي الدلائل الكثيرة يمكن للمرء أن يقول بكل تأكيد "نعم – أن الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يتضمن الكتاب المقدس أخطاء، تناقضات، أو تعارض؟

الجواب: أن قمت بقرأة الكتاب المقدس، كما هو، من غير أن تتعمد أن تتصيد أخطاء – ستجده مترابط منطقيا، متناغم، وسهل الفهم بصورة نسبية. نعم هنالك بعض المقاطع التي يصعب فهما، ونعم هنالك بعض المقاطع التي تبدو للوهلة الأولي أنها تناقض بعضها. ولكن يجب علينا أن نتذكر أن الكتاب المقدس قد تم تدوينه علي يد حوالي 40 كاتب مختلف في فترة ما تقارب الألف وخمسمائة عام. ولكل كاتب أسلوب كتابة معين، ووجهة نظر مختلفة، وكتابته تمت لجمهور مختلف، ولغرض معين. ولكن الأختلاف ليس تناقض. والخطاء هو أن لا تتفق الآيات مع بعضها. وأن كنا لا نجد أجابة في الوقت الحالي لسؤال ما، فهذا لا يعني أن الأجابة غير موجودة. وكثيراً ما أدعي الناس أن هناك خطاء تاريخي أو جغرافي ما في الكتاب المقدس، ولكنهم تراجعوا عن هذا الأدعاء سرعان ما تمت أكتشافات حفرية حديثة أثبتت صحة الكتاب.

غالبا ما تصلنا تسائلات عن "كيف تفسر تناقض هذين المقطعين الكتابيين؟" أو حتي "أنظر، هناك خطاء ما في الكتاب المقدس!" والواقع، أن كثير من الأسئلة المطروحة ما تكون صعبة الأجابة. ولكن، هدفنا هو أن نوفر أجابات مدروسة للأسئلة المطروحة. وهناك كتب ومواقع مخصصة "للأخطاء والتناقضات الكتابية" ومعظم الناس يجدون حججهم من خلال هذه الوسائل. وهناك أيضاً كتب ومواقع لتجادل وتثبت عدم صحة هذه الأتهامات. والمؤسف أن الكثيرين ممن يهاجمون صحة الكتاب المقدس لا يهتمون بالأجابات المتاحة فغرضهم هو فقط المهاجمة. ومعظم المهاجمون لديهم الأجابات الصحيحة ولكنهم يصرون علي المهاجمة مرة تلو الأخري. 

فماذا عليك أن تفعل أن واجهك أحد ما وأدعي أنه هناك خطاء ما في الكتاب المقدس؟ (1) أدرس الكتاب مصليا وأبحث عن أجابة بسيطة (2) قم بالبحث من خلال المصادر المسيحية المتوافرة والمخصصة للأجابة عن الأسئلة مثل كتاب "المدافعة عن الكتاب المقدس"، أو المواقع الموجودة علي شبكة الانترنت، أو بسؤال راعيك أو قائد ما في كنيستك لمساعدتك. (4) أن لم تجد أجابة شافية بعد اتباع الخطوات (1) و (2) و (3) – ثق بالله وكلمته الحقة وأعلم أن هناك أجابة وأن لم تكن بعد معلنة لك بصورة واضحة (تيموثاوس الثانية 15:2 و 16:3-17).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل تعاليم الكتاب المقدس مناسبة للوقت المعاصر؟

الجواب: عبرانيين 12:4 يقول: "لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضي من كل سيف ذي حدين، وخارقة الي مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخ، ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته". وبينما تدوين الكتاب المقدس تم من خلال 40 شخصا خلال فترة زمنية تقارب ال1500 عام، فصحته وفعاليته اليوم لم تتغير. والكتاب المقدس هو مصدر أعلان الله لنا عن نفسه وعن خطته للبشرية كلها.

ويحتوي الكتاب المقدس علي معلومات وفيرة عن الطبيعة وقد أكد هذه المعلومات الكثير من البحوث و الملاحظات العلمية. وبعض هذه المقاطع يمكن لنا أن نجدها في سفر الجامعة وأيوب 27:36-29 و مزامير 25:102-27 و كولوسي 16:1-17. وكما نجد في الكتاب المقدس خطة الله لخلاص البشرية، والشخصيات المختلفة مذكورة بتفصيل. وبهذا يقدم الكتاب المقدس معلومات عن السلوك البشري. وتجاربنا اليومية ترينا أن هذه المعلومات أكثر تفصيلا وايضاحا من كثير من كتب علم النفس. وكثير من الحقائق التاريخية المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس نجد أنها مؤكدة من خلال مصادر تاريخية أخري. بل في كثير من الأحيان يعتبر الكتاب المقدس مرجع تاريخي موثوق به. 

ولكن، الكتاب المقدس هو ليس مرجع تاريخي أو كتاب لدراسة علم النفس أو كتاب علمي. ولكن هو الوصف الذي منحه الله لنا لمعرفة شخصه ومايريد ومايرغب للبشرية. ومن أهم الأجزاء المكتوبة هو الجزء الذي يوضح انفصالنا عن الله بالخطيئة وهبة الله التي منحت للبشر من خلال ابنه لخلاص البشرية بموته علي الصليب. احتياجنا للفداء لا يتغير. و الله يرغب دائماً في المصالحة معنا.

الكتاب المقدس يحتوي علي معلومات دقيقة ووافرة. وأهم رسالة يحتويها الكتاب هي – رسالة الفداء – وهي رسالة للكون كله وتنطبق علي البشرية كلها. وكلمة الله لن تقوم، تعدل، أو تجدد. ربما تختلف العادات والتقاليد، و القوانين، الأجيال وتقاليعها. ولكن تظل كلمة الله مناسبة لجميع الأجيال. وربما لا تتحدث جميع المواقف عن أحداث العالم اليوم ولكن تحتوي الحقائق اللازمة للتطبيق علي مواقف حياتنا اليوم.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: كيف ومتي وضعت لائحة الأسفار المعترف بأنها تؤلف الكتاب المقدس؟

الجواب: لائحة الأسفار تتضمن الأسفار الكتابية الموحاة من الله والتي هي جزء من الكتاب المقدس. وصعوبة تحديد أي من الأسفار متضمنة في الكتاب المقدس تكمن في أن الكتاب المقدس لا يحتوي علي هذه اللائحة. فتحديد اللائحة كانت عملية تجري من خلال الكهنة والعلماء اليهود، ثم من خلال المسيحين الأوائل. وان كان الله هو الذي قرر الأسفار المتضمنة. وحيث أن الله قد أوحي مدوني الأسفار فهو قد أرشد أتباعه لمعرفة الأسفار المتضمنة.

وبالمقارنة مع العهد الجديد، فنحن لا نجد نفس الخلافات موجودة في أسفار العهد القديم، فالشعب اليهودي أعترف بأنبياء الله وبأن ما كتبوا هو موحي به من الله. وان كانت هناك بعض المناقشات التي دارت نحو بعض الأسفار. ولكن نحو عام 250 ميلاديا كان هناك اتفاق شامل نحو الأسفار المتضمنة. بأستثناء الأبوكريفا (14 كتابا مشكوك في صحتها) وهي مناقشة مستمرة حتي اليوم. ومعظم علماء اللغة العبرية يعتبروا هذا السفر مرجع تاريخي وديني هام ولكنه لا يحتل نفس مقام الأسفار الأخري.

ولجمع أسفار العهد الجديد بدأ البحث والتجميع في القرن الأول الميلادي. فقد استخدم واعترف المسيحيون الأوائل ببعض الأسفار المتاحة. واعتبر بولس أن أنجيل لوقا بنفس قوة أسفار العهد القديم (تيموثاوس الأولي 18:5 وأيضا تثنية 4:25 ولوقا 7:10). وأعترف بطرس بكتابات بولس (بطرس الثانية 15:3 -16). وقد وزعت بعض كتب العهد الجديد علي الكنائس (كولوسي 16:4 وتسالونيكي الأولي 27:5). فقد ذكر كليمنت الروماني ثمانية أسفار من العهد الجديد علي الأقل في كتاباته (95 ميلادياً). وأغناطيوس الأنطاكي كتب عن سبعة أسفار (108 ميلادياً). وبوليكارب الذي هو من تلاميذ يوحنا الرسول أعترف بخمسة عشر سفراً (108 ميلادياً). ولاحقاً ذكر ايرانيوس واحداً وعشرون سفراً (185 ميلادياً). واعترف هيبوليتوس بأثنان وعشرون سفراً (170 – 235 ميلادياً). والكتب التي كانت مثار نقاش هي العبرانيين، يعقوب، بطرس الثانية، يوحنا الثالثة. واللائحة الأولي والتي أكملت في عام (170 ميلادياً) قد تضمنت كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس فيما عدا العبرانيين ويعقوب ويوحنا الثالثة. وفي عام 363 ميلاديا قرر مجمع لاودكية أن يقرأ العهد القديم و ألأبوكريفا والسبعة وعشرون كتابا المتضمنين في العهد الجديد في الكنائس. وقرر مجمع هبو(عام 393) ومجمع قرطاجة (عام 397 ميلاديا) أستخدام السبعة وعشرين كتابا في العهد الجديد.

وقد أتبعت المجامع مباديء محددة مكنتها من تحديد ومعرفة أن الأسفار موحاة من الروح القدس: 1) هل الكاتب رسولا أو علي علاقة وطيدة مع أحد الرسل؟ 2) هل السفر مقبولا من جسد المسيح ككل؟ 3) هل يحتوي السفر علي تعاليم العقيدة المسيحية الصحيحة؟ 4) هل يحتوي السفر علي مباديء عليا تدل علي عمل الروح القدس؟ لا بد لنا أن نتذكر أن الكنيسة لم تقرر لائحة الأسفار. وأن كانت هذه المجامع قد عقدت. فأن الله نفسه هو الذي أعطاهم روح التمييز والله وحده القادر علي تحديد ما يتضمن في الكتاب المقدس. والتجميع البشري للأسفار كان يمكن أن يحمل أخطاء عديدة بسبب جهل البشر وعنادهم ولكن الله بسلطتة المطلقة أرشد الكنيسة الأولي للأسفار الموحاة بالروح القدس.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماهي الطريقة الصحيحة لدراسة الكتاب المقدس؟

الجواب: معرفة معاني آيات الكتاب المقدس، هي من أهم مهام المؤمن في هذه الحياة. فالله لا يريدنا أن نقرأ الكتاب بل أن ندرسه. ودراسة الكتاب ليس سهلة. والقراءة السريعة أو الغير متعمقة غالباً ما تنتج تفسيرات ومعان خاطئة. ولذلك، فلابد لنا فهم مباديء الكتاب لكي نتعرف علي المعاني الكتابية الصحيحة.

1. صلي وأطلب من الروح القدس أن يعطيك فهما. يوحنا 13:16 يقول، "وأما متي جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم الي جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به، ويخبركم بأمور آتية" فالمسيح في آية 16 يتحدث عن الروح القدس ويقول عندما يأتي (وقد جاء الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين، أعمال 2) أنه سيقودهم للحق كله. وكما أرشد الروح القدس الرسل في كتابة الأناجيل، هو أيضا يرشدنا الي فهم المعاني الحقيقة لما هو مكتوب. تذكر أن، الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله، لذا فعلينا أن نسأل الله عن المعني بكلمته. وأن كنت مسيحيا، فأن المؤلف (أي الروح المقدس) يسكن فيك... ويريدك أن تفهم ما هو مكتوب.

2. لا تختار آية معينة للدراسة دون أن تتمعن فيما يسبقها وفيما يليها. يجب أن تقرأ ما حول الآية وأن تفهم غرض السفر. ففحين أن الكلمة تأتي من الله (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3 و بطرس الثانية 21:1)، فالله أستخدم أناساً لتدوينها. وهؤلاء الناس كان يتفكرون في موضوع بذاته أو قضية معينة أو شعب معين. أقراء عن السفر الذي تدرسه وعن الشخص الذي دونه، لمن كتبه، متي كتبه، ولماذا. وعند دراسة آية معينة، اقراء الأصحاح كله وما يسبقه ومايليه حتي يمكنك الألمام بغرض الكاتب. ودع الكتاب يعطيك المعني. اذ أن في الكثير من الأحيان ما يعطي الناس الكلمة المعني الذين هم يريدونه ويقوموا يالتفسير تبعاً لأحتياجاتهم.

3. لا تقم بالأعتماد علي نفسك كلية في عند دراستك للكتاب. فأنه من الكبرياء أن يعتقد المرء أنه يستطيع فهم كل ما هو مكتوب دون محاولة الأطلاع علي ما هو موجود من تفسيرات ودراسات متعمقة. والبعض يتخذ الأتجاه أنهم سيعتمدون علي أرشاد الروح القدس لفهم الكتاب. ولكن يجب أن نتذكر أن الله الذي أعطانا الروح القدس المرشد هو أيضا قام بأعطاء مواهب روحية لأعضاء جسد المسيح . وواحدة من هذه المواهب، هي موهبة التعليم (أفسس 11:4-12 و كورنثوس الأولي 28:12). وهؤلاء المعلمين قد أعطوا لنا من الله كي نفهم ونطيع ونتبع ما هو مكتوب. ومن الحكمة دراسة الكتاب مع مؤمنيين آخرين، مساعدين بعضنا البعض في تطبيق الحق الموجود في كلمة الله.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماهو المعني بأن الكتاب المقدس موحي به؟

الجواب: عندما يشير الناس الي أن الكتاب المقدس موحي به فهم يعنون أن الله قد أوحي للكتاب البشر عند تدوين الكتاب المقدس وبأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله. ونجد أن ما يميز الكتاب المقدس عن أي كتاب آخر أنه حقا كلمة الله الموحاة للأنسان.

ورغم أنه يوجد أعتقادات مختلفة عن مدي الأيحاء الموجود في الكتاب، فأنه لا يوجد شك بأن كل كلمة يحتويها الكتاب المقدس، هي موحي بها من الله (كورنثوس الأولي 12:2-13 وتيموثاوس الثانية 16:3-17). ووجهة النظر هذه نحو ما يحتويه الكتاب المقدس يشار لها بالوحي اللغوي. وتعني ان الأيحاء يتضمن كل كلمة مكتوبة وليس فقط الفكرة أو المضمون. هنالك من يؤمن أن هناك أجزاء معينة فقط من الكتاب موحي بها، أو أن الأفكار أو مباديء الدين فقط موحي بها، ولكن هذه الأعتقادات مقصرة حيث أن الكتاب لا يقول ذلك. فالوحي اللغوي الكامل هو صفة هامة لكلمة الله.  

ومدي الأيحاء يمكن أن يري بوضوح في تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3، "كل الكتاب هو موحي به من الله، ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر، لكي يكون انسان الله كاملا، متأهبا لكل عمل صالح" وهذه الآية تعلمنا أن الله أوحي بكل كلمة في الكتاب وأن كل كلمة نافعة لنا. فهذا لا ينطبق فقط علي الأجزاء التي تتناول المعتقد الديني، ولكن كل جزء من سفر التكوين الي سفر الرؤيا هي كلمة الله. وحيث انها موحاة من الله، فالكتاب له السلطة في تكوين المعتقد، وكاف لتعليم الأنسان عن كيفية اقامة علاقة مع الله. "تدريب علي الصلاح". والكتاب لا يدعي فقط أنه كلمة الله، بل أنه قادر علي تغييرنا وجعلنا "كاملين"، ومجهزين لكل عمل صالح.

وجزء آخر يتناول ايحاء الكتاب المقدس نجده في بطرس الثانية 21:1. وهذا الجزء يخبرنا أن " لأنه لم تأت نبؤة قط بمشيئة أنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس". فهو يعلمنا أنه رغم أن تدوين الكتاب تم من خلال البشر، فالكلمات التي قاموا بتدوينها هي كلمات الله. ورغم استخدام الله للبشر وان أختلفت شخصياتهم وأساليب كتابتهم، فقد أوحي بصورة الهية كل كلمة قد كتبوها. وقد أكد الرب يسوع بنفسة الأيحاء اللغوي للكتاب المقدس عندما قال "لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل. فأني الحق أقول لكم: الي أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتي يكون الكل" (متي 17:5-18). وفي هذه الآيات، يدعم يسوع صحة الكتاب الي أصغر أجزائه – لأنه كلمة الله.

ولأن الكتاب المقدس موحي به من الله، فيمكننا أن نقول أن الكلمة مطلقة السلطة و بلا عيب. والنظرة الصحية نحو الله تقود المؤمن الي النظرة الصحيحة نحو كلمته. ولأن الله مطلق القوة، كامل المعرفة، وبلا عيب، فأن كلمته بطبيعتها تحمل نفس الصفات. ونفس الجزء الذي يوضح أن الكلمة موحي بها يثبت أن الكلمة فعالة وبلا عيب. ولا يوجد أي شك أن الكتاب المقدس صادق – وأنه كلمة الله للبشر.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لماذا يجب علينا أن نقرأ وأن ندرس الكتاب المقدس؟

الجواب: ببساطة يجب علينا أن نقرأ وأن ندرس الكتاب المقدس لأنه كلمة الله لنا. تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3 يقول أن الكتاب المقدس "موحي به من الله". أي أنه كلمة الله لنا. ويوجد أسئلة عديدة تسأل عنها الفلاسفة والناس ونجد أجابتها في الكتاب المقدس مثل: ماهو الهدف من الحياة؟ من أين أتينا؟ هل هناك حياة بعد الموت؟ ماذا يحدث بعد الموت؟ كيف أضمن الذهاب الي السماء؟ لماذا يمتليء العالم بالشر؟ لماذا يصعب علي ان افعل الصلاح؟ وبالأضافة للأجابة عن هذه الأسئلة الهامة فالكتاب المقدس يقدم لنا الأرشاد العملي لتسأولات مثل هذه: كيف أختار شريك حياتي؟ كيف أصبح صديقا جيدا؟ كيف أصبح أبا صالحا؟ ماهو النجاح وكيف يمكنني أن أحققه؟ كيف يمكنني أن أتغير؟ماهو المهم حقا في هذه الحياة؟ كيف أعيش بحيث لا أنظر للخلف وأندم؟ كيف أرضي الله؟ كيف أحصل علي المغفرة؟ كيف أتصرف في المواقف والأحداث الصعبة وأعيش حياتي بأنتصار؟

الكتاب المقدس موثوق به وبلا عيب ولذا يجب علينا أن نقرأه وأن ندرسه. والكتاب المقدس مميز حتي بين الكتب الأخري التي تدعي أنها "مقدسة" فهو لا يعطي عظات أخلاقية ولا يتضمن عبارات مثل "ثقوا في". ولكن تعطينا مقدرة دراسة واختبار الكتاب وتفاصيل مئات من النبؤات، الحقائق التاريخية والعلمية المتعلقة بها. والذين يقولون أن الكتاب المقدس خاطيء هم يختارون ألا يستمعوا للحقيقة. ومرة سأل يسوع، ما هو الأفضل أن يقول "خطاياك مغفورة" أم "قم أحمل سريرك وأمش". ثم أثبت مقدرته علي مغفرة الخطايا (وهو شيء لا نستطيع رؤيته بأعيننا) وذلك من خلال شفاء القعيد (وقد شاهد ذلك كل من حوله). ومثيل لذلك، فلنا الأطمئنان والضمان أن كلمة الله صادقة وأن كنا لا يمكننا أحساس النتائج بحواسنا، ولكن من خلال صحتها التاريخية والعلمية واتفاقها مع النبوات.

ويجب علينا قرأة ودراسة الكتاب المقدس لأن الله لا يتغير وطبيعة ورغبات الأنسان البشرية لا تتغير. وهو مناسب لنا اليوم كما كان مناسبا يوم كتابته. وبينما تتقدم التكنولوجيا من حولنا، فالأنسان واحتياجاته لا تتغير. وتجد عند قرأة تاريخ الكتاب أنه "لا يوجد جديد تحت الشمس" سواء هذا يتعلق بوصف علاقة شخصية أو المجتمع بأكمله. وبينما يبحث البشر عن المحبة والشبع في كل الأماكن الخاطئة، الله الصالح والخالق الرحيم، يخبرنا أنه سيمنحنا سعادة أبدية. وكلمته المعلنة لنا، أي الكتاب المقدس، هي مهمة جدا اذ أن يسوع بنفسه قال "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الأنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" (متي 4:4). أي أن كنت تريد أن تعيش حياة كاملة كما يريد الله لنا، فأسمع وأتبع كلمة الله....فهذا أكثر أهمية من الطعام والشراب.

ويجب علينا قرأة ودراسة الكتاب المقدس حيث أنه يوجد الكثير من التعليم الخاطيء. والكتاب المقدس يعطينا القدرة علي التمييز بين الحق والباطل. ويخبرنا عن الله وصفاته. فعدم فهم الله هو عبادة خاطئة لله. فنحن لا نعبد الله وننسب اليه صفات هو ليس عليها. والكتاب يخبرنا كيف يمكن للأنسان أن يذهب الي السماء... وهو ليس من خلال فعل الصلاح أو من خلال المعمودية وليس من خلال أي شيء نفعله (يوحنا 6:14 وأفسس 1:2-10 وأشعياء 6:53 ورومية 10:3 و 8:5 و 23:6 و9:10-13) وبنفس الطريقة يرينا الله مقدار محبته لنا (رومية 6:5-8 و أشعياء 1:53) ومن خلال معرفتنا لهذه الحقيقة فنحن نتعلم أن نحبه أيضا (يوحنا الأولي 19:4).

والكتاب المقدس سيجهزنا لخدمة الله (تيموثاوس الثانية 17:3 و أفسس 17:6 وعبرانيين 12:4). ويعلمنا كيفية الخلاص من الخطيئة والنتائج المترتبة علي الخطيئة (تيموثاوس الثانية 15:3). فالتأمل في كلمة الرب وأطاعة وصايا الله سيسبب النجاح في حياتنا العملية (يشوع 8:1 و يعقوب 25:1). وكلمة الله ستساعدك علي رؤية الخطيئة في حياتك وتعلمك كيفية التخلص منها (مزمور 9:119 و11). الكتاب المقدس سيرشدك في الحياة ويجعلك أحكم من معلميك (مزمور 8:32 و 99:119 و أمثال 6:1) . والكتاب المقدس سيحفظك من اضاعة حياتك علي أشياء وقتية غير دائمة وغير مهمة (متي 24:7-27).

قراءة ودراسة الكتاب ستساعدك أن تري أبعادا مختلفة للخطيئة واغراءاتها، حتي يمكنك التعلم من الأخرين وأخطاءهم بدلا من أن ترتكب أخطاء بنفسك. والخبرة معلم قدير، ولكن الخطيئة معلم قاس. لذا فمن الأفضل التعلم من أخطاء الأخرين. وهناك شخصيات كتابية متعددة يمكن التعلم منهم، سواء بصورة ايجابية أو سلبية وفي بعض الأحيان من نفس الشخص في مختلف مراحل حياته. فعلي سبيل المثال، هزيمة داوود لجليات الجبار تعلمنا أن الله أقوي من أي عدو أو خطر يطلب منا أن نواجهه (صموئيل الأولي 17). واستجابة داوود للأغراء بأن يرتكب الزني يعلمنا النتائج المترتبة علي "لحظة من المتعة" الخاطئة (صموئيل الثانية 11). ومعرفة أن الكتاب المقدس يعطينا رجاء حقيقي وسلام عندما ينهار كل شيء من حولنا (رومية 4:15 ومزمور 7:112 و حبقوق 17:3-19).

والكتاب المقدس هو ليس لمجرد القرأة. بل هو للدراسة والتعمق كي يمكن تطبيقه. والا لأصبح مثل طعام نبتلعه من غير مضغه وأن نبثقه ثانية...فلا نجد أي قيمة غذائية. والكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله. لا يمكننا تجاهلها من غير أن ندفع الثمن. فلا يمكن أن نوضح بصورة كافية أهمية الكتاب لحياتنا. دراسة الكتاب يشبه التنقيب عن الذهب. أن بذلت مجهودا ضعيفا وبحثت في السطح فربما تجد بعض التراب الذهبي ولكن كلما تبذل مجهودا حقيقي في البحث فأنك ستسفيد من سعيك وتجد كنزك.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: من قام بكتابة أسفار الكتاب المقدس؟

الجواب: الإجابة النهائية لهذا السؤال هو أن الله نفسه هو مؤلف الكتاب المقدس. ورسالة تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3 تخبرنا أن الكتاب المقدس "موحى به" من الله. ولقد قام الله بالأشراف عل البشر الذين قاموا بتدوين كلمته، حيث أنه سمح لهم بإستخدام شخصياتهم وأساليبهم التعبيرية، ولكن في نهاية المطاف قاموا بتدوين ما أراد الله أن يعلن للبشر. ولم يقوم الله بإملاء الكلمات المكتوبة في الكتاب المقدس، ولكنه قام بإلهام ووحي ما كتب وتوجيهه.

وإن نظرنا من الناحية البشرية، نجد أن حوالي أربعون رجلاً من خلفيات مختلفة قاموا بتدوين الأسفار الكتابية في مدة زمنية تقدر ب1500 عام. وقد كان أشعياء نبياً و عزرا كاهن، ومتى جابي ضرائب، في حين أن ويوحنا كان صياد للسمك، وبولس كان خياماً، وموسى راعي خراف. وبالرغم من تدوين الأسفار في فترة زمنية طويلة فأننا نجد أن الكتاب لا يناقض نفسه ولا توجد به أي أخطاء. ويقدم كل الكتاب وجهات النظر المختلفة، ولكنهم يتفقون جميعاً في إعلان الله الواحد، والطريق الواحد للخلاص – أي يسوع المسيح (يوحنا 6:14، وأعمال الرسل 12:4). ويذكر القليل من الأسفار إسم كاتبها. ونجد قائمة الأسفار الكتابية وأسم كاتبها تبعاً لما هو متفق عليه من قبل علماء الكتاب المقدس والتاريخ التقريبي للتدوين كما يلي:

تكوين ولاويين وأعداد وتثنية = موسي - 1400 قبل الميلاد
يشوع = يشوع – عام 1350 قبل الميلاد
قضاة و راعوث وصموئيل الأول و الثاني = صموئيل/ناثان/جاد – 1000 -900 قبل الميلاد
ملوك الأول وملوك الثاني = أرميا – 600 قبل الميلاد
أخبار الأيام الأول والثاني وعزرا ونحميا = عزرا – 450 قبل الميلاد
استر = مردخاي – 400 قبل الميلاد
أيوب = موسى – 1400 قبل الميلاد
مزامير = كتاب مختلفون ولكن معظمه دونه داوود –1000 -400 قبل الميلاد
أمثال، وأنشودة سليمان = سليمان 900 قبل الميلاد
أشعياء = أشعياء – 700 قبل الميلاد
أرميا، مراثي أرميا = أرميا – 600 قبل الميلاد
حزقيال = حزقيال – 550 قبل الميلاد
دانيال = دانيال 550 قبل الميلاد
هوشع = هوشع – 750 قبل الميلاد  
يوئيل = يوئيل -850 قبل الميلاد
عاموس = عاموس – 750 قبل الميلاد
عوبديا = عوبديا – 600 قبل الميلاد
يونان = يونان – 700 قبل الميلاد
ميخا = ميخا – 700 قبل الميلاد
ناحوم = ناحوم -650 قبل الميلاد
حبقوق = حبقوق – 600 قبل الميلاد
صفنيا = صفنيا – 650 قبل الميلاد
حجي = حجي – 520 قبل الميلاد
زكريا = زكريا – 500 قبل الميلاد
ملاخي = ملاخي – 430 قبل الميلاد
متى = متى – 55 ميلادياً
مرقس = يوحنا مرقس – 50 ميلادياً 
لوقا = لوقا – 60 ميلادياً
يوحنا = يوحنا – 90 ميلادياً
أعمال الرسل = لوقا – 65 ميلادياً
رومية، وكورنثوس الأولى، وكورنثوس الثانية، وغلاطية، وأفسس، وفيليبي، وكولوسي، وتسالونيكي الأولى، وتيموثاوس الأولى، وتيموثاوس الثانية، وتيطس، وفليمون = بولس – 50-70 ميلادياً
عبرانيين = غير معروف ولكن يعتقد أنه بولس أو لوقا أوبرنابا أو أبولوس – 65 ميلادياً
يعقوب = يعقوب – 45 ميلادياً
بطرس الأولى وبطرس الثانية = 60 ميلادياً
يوحنا الأولى ويوحنا الثانية ويوحنا الثالثة = يوحنا – 90 ميلادياً
يهوذا = يهوذا – 60 ميلادياً
رؤيا يوحنا = يوحنا – 90 ميلادياً.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هى أهمية الإعتقاد بأن الكتاب المقدس معصوم من الخطأ؟

الجواب: نحن نعيش اليوم في مجتمع لا يرغب في مواجهة الخطأ. وبدلاً من التساؤل عن الحق، يقول الفرد بأن "لاشيء حق" أو ربما يقول "أن هناك حق ولكننا لا نعرفه" فقد تعودنا على الكذب والخداع والكثير منا لا يبالوا إن كان الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على أخطاء.

ومفهوم أن الكتاب المقدس معصوم من الخطاء هو مفهوم في غاية الأهمية لأن معرفة الحقيقة هو أمر مهم. وأن هذه الحقيقة تعكس شخص الله وهى أساسية لمعرفتنا بتعاليم الكتاب. والأسباب التالية توضح أهمية الأعتقاد بأن الكتاب المقدس معصوم من الخطأ:

1. الكتاب نفسه يعلن أنه كامل. "كلام الرب كلام نقي، كفضة مصفاة في بوطة في الأرض، ممحوصة سبع مرات" (مزمور 6:12). "ناموس الرب كامل يرد النفس"(مزمور 7:19). "كل كلمة من الله نقية"(أمثال 5:30). وهذه أمثلة قاطعة. وهى دليل أن الكتاب كامل بلا أخطاء ولا يترك مجال لأن يخيم الشك على معتقدنا في كماله.

2. إما أن نؤمن بالكتاب بصورة كلية أو لا نؤمن به على الإطلاق. فإن عرفت جريدة ما بترديد الشائعات الغير صحيحة فأنها سريعاً ما ستفقد مصداقيتها. ولا يمكن أن يعلن المحررون أن كل الأخطاء موجودة في الصفحة الرابعة فقط" إذ لا بد وأن تكون كلها بلا أخطاء ومبنية على حقائق. وبنفس الطريقة، إن كان الكتاب المقدس لا يدون الحفريات الجيولوجية بدقة فما الذي يجعلنا نؤمن بالجزء اللاهوتي الموجود فيه؟ فإما أن الكتاب له مصداقية أم لا.

3. يعكس الكتاب مؤلفه. وهذا ينطبق على جميع الكتب. فإن مؤلف الكتاب المقدس هو الله نفسه، وقد تم تدوينه من خلال البشر بإيحاء من الله. وتيموثاوس الثانية 16:3 يقول لنا "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله" أيضاُ أنظر بطرس الثانية 21:1 وأرميا 2:1.

نحن نؤمن أن الله خالق الكون قادر أيضاً على تدوين كتاباً. والله الكامل قادر على منحنا كتاباً كاملاً. والمسألة هنا هى ليست "هل يحتوي الكتاب المقدس على أخطاء؟" فإن كان هذا هو الوضع فإن الله غير مطلق السلطة وقادر على ارتكاب الأخطاء. وإن كان الكتاب المقدس على معلومات غير صحيحة فإن الله غير صادق بل وكاذب. وإن كان الكتاب المقدس يناقض نفسه، فإن الله هو المسئول عن هذا الإختلاط. فإن كان الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على أخطاء فإذاً الله ليس الله.

4. الكتاب المقدس يقول، "لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من أي سيف ذو حدين، وخارقة الى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ، ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته" (عبرانيين 12:4). لاحظ العلاقة بين القلب والكلمة. فالكلمة تقوم بالفحص بينما يتم الفحص على القلب. ولا يمكننا عكس هذه الآية. فلا يصح أن نصبح الممتحنون "حسب معرفتنا الرفيعة"، حيث أن الله يقول "بل من أنت أيها الإنسان الذي تجاوب الله؟ ألعل الجبلة تقول لجابلها: "لماذا صنعتني هكذا؟" (رومية 20:9).

5. ينبغي وأن تأخذ رسالة الكتاب المقدس بصورة شاملة. فهى ليست مجموعة من المعتقدات التي يمكننا الأختيار منها. فالكثيرين ما يفضلون الآيات الكتابية التي تتحدث عن حب الله لهم، ولكنهم لا يفضلون الآيات التي تتحدث على معاقبة الخطاة. فلا يمكننا أن تختار ما نحب أو نكره من تعاليم الكتاب المقدس. فإن كان الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على أخطاء فيما هو مدون عن الجحيم فما الذي يجعلنا نعتقد أن ما هو موجود عن السماء حقيقة؟ أو أي شيء آخر؟ وإن كانت التفاصيل الموجودة عن الخليقة غير دقيقة، فلم نثق بما هو مكتوب عن الخلاص؟ وإن كانت قصة يونان مجرد أسطورة، فربما قصة يسوع المسيح كانت مثلها. فعلى العكس، الله قد قام بقول ما هو مكتوب، والكتاب المقدس يقدم لنا صورة كاملة عن كينونة الله "الى الأبد يارب كلمتك مثبتة في السماوات" (مزمور 89:119).

6. الكتاب المقدس هو منهاج إيماننا وحياتنا. فإن كنا لا نثق بما هو موجود فيه، فكيف يمكننا أن نرسخ إيماننا؟ المسيح يسألنا أن نؤمن وذلك يتضمن الإيمان بما هو مدون في كتابه المقدس. ونجد في يوحنا 68:6-69 جزء جميل. فقد شاهد المسيح إبتعاد الكثيرين الذين أدعوا الأيمان به وإتباعه، فيلتفت المسيح للتلاميذ ويقول "ألعلكم أنتم أيضاً تريدون أن تمضوا؟ "؟ ويجيب سمعان بطرس "يارب، إلى من نذهب؟ كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك، ونحن قد آمنا وعرفنا أنك أنت المسيح ابن الله الحي". أصلي أن يكون لنا نفس الإيمان والثقة بالله وكلمته.  

ولا يجب أن يؤخذ ما سبق قوله كماهجمة للأبحاث والدراسات اللاهوتية. ولا يعني أنه يجب أن ندرس الكتاب بلا تساؤل. فالكتاب نفسه يوصينا بالدراسة (تيموثاوس الثانية 15:2)، بل والبحث (أعمال الرسل 11:17). ونحن ندرك صعوبة دراسة بعض المقاطع الكتابية، بل وأن هناك بعض الإختلافات بين الباحثين عن تفسير بعض المقاطع. وهدفنا هو دراسة الكتاب بمخافة وبقلوب مصلية وعندما نجد شيء لا نفهمه، يجب أن نتعمق في دراسته وأن نستمر في الصلاة، وأن لم نتمكن من الفهم بصورة كاملة لابد وأن ندرك بإتضاع محدوديتنا البشرية أمام كلمة الله الكاملة.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يمكن إضافة أسفار للكتاب المقدس؟

الجواب: لا يوجد سبب مقنع يجعلنا نعتقد أن الله سيقوم بإضافة المزيد من الوحي لكلمته. فالكتاب المقدس يبدأ مع بداية البشرية –بسفر التكوين – وينتهي مع نهاية البشرية كما نعرفها – في سفر الرؤيا. وكل ما هو متضمن ما بين هذين السفرين هو لمنفعتنا كمؤمنيين ولتمكين المؤمنين للمعيشة في حق الله يومياً. ونحن نعلم ذلك من ما هو موجود في تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3-17 "كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله، ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر، لكي يكون إنسان الله كاملاً، متأهباً لكل عمل صالح".

فإن قمنا بأضافة أسفار أخرى فأن ذلك يدل على أننا نعتقد أن الكتاب المقدس ناقص – ولا يحتوي على كل ما نريد أن نتعلمه. وبالرغم من أن الآية الآتية تنطبق على سفر الرؤيا فقط، فإن سفر الرؤيا 18:22-20 يعلمنا أهمية وخطورة هذا الموضوع "لأني أشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبؤة هذا الكتاب: إن كان أحد يزيد على هذا، يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب. وإن كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة، يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة، ومن المدينة المقدسة، ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب".  

فنحن لدينا كل ما نتحاجه في ال66 سفراً الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس. ولا يوجد أي موقف لا مواجهته بما هو موجود في الكتاب المقدس. فما تم بدءه في سفر التكوين قد أكمل في الرؤيا وهو كامل وكافي. هل يمكن أن يضيف الله أسفار للكتاب المقدس؟ بالطبع يمكنه ذلك. ولكن لا يوجد سبب كتابي أو لاهوتي يقنعنا بأنه يعزم على أن يفعل ذلك.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هى الأسفار الكتابية المعترف بها؟

الجواب: هذا سؤال مهم جداً، إذ أن المسيحية لا تبدأ بتعريف الله أو المسيح أو الخلاص. ومباديء المسيحية موجودة في ماهو معلن في الكتاب المقدس والسلطة الممنوحة للكلمة. فإن كان لا يمكننا تعريف ماهية الأسفار الكتابية، فلن نتمكن تمييز الحق اللاهوتي.

وكلمة "معترف بها" استخدمت لتحديد إن كان السفر يوافق المعيار الذي يحدد مصداقيتها وصحتها وقت كتابتها. فالحق الكتابي أصبح كلمة مقدسة وقت ملامسة القلم للأوراق التي يتم التدوين عليها.

وللتعرف على المعيار الموضوع والذي يتم من خلاله تصنيف الأسفار المعترف بها، نجد أنه بقراءة يهوذا 3 يساعدنا على فهم عملية وهدف وربما توقيت الأسفار، وفيه يقول " ". وحيث أن إيماننا يعرف من خلال الكتاب المقدس، فإن يهوذا يقول أن الكتاب المقدس قد أعطى لمنفعة جميع المؤمنين المسيحيين. وأنه من الرائع أنه لا يوجد أجزاء مفقودة من الكتاب المقدس، ولا يوجد أسفار سرية يفهمها القليل من الناس، ولا يجب على الناس اليوم أن يبذلوا أي جهداً بدنياً للإستنارة، فيمكننا الثقة بأن الله لم يتركنا بلا شهادة. وبنفس القدرة التي استخدمها الله لإنتاج كتابه سيقوم بحفظه أيضاً.

مزمور 160:119 يعلمنا أن كل ما هو في الكتاب هو حق. وبالبدء بذلك، يمكننا مقارنة ما هو مكتوب في الأسفار المحذوفة لنعلم إن كان حق. فعلى سبيل المثال، الكتاب المقدس يدعي أن يسوع المسيح هو الله وذلك موجود في (أشعياء 6:9-7 ومتى 22:1-23 ويوحنا 1:1 و2 و14 و28:20 وأعمال الرسل 31:16 و34 وفيليبي 5:2-6، وكولوسي 9:2 وتيطس 13:2 وعبرانيين 8:1 وبطرس الثانية 1:1). في حين أن الكثير من الأسفار المحذوفة تحاول مجادلة حقيقة أن المسيح هو الله. فعندما تحدث تناقضات بينة، فإنه ينبغي علينا أن نثق بما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس. 

وفي العصور الأولى للكنيسة، تعرض الكثير من المسيحيون للإستشهاد وذلك بسبب حيازتهم على نسخ من الكتاب المقدس (كمخطوطات وليس كما نعرف الكتاب اليوم) وكنتيجة طبيعية لذلك الإضطهاد، نشأ السؤال عن "ما هى الأسفار التي تستحق الموت من أجلها"؟ فبعض الأسفار كان بها بعض المعلومات عن المسيح ولكن هل كان موحى بها كما هو مكتوب في تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3؟ ولعبت المجمعات الكنسية دوراً في إعلان الأسفار المعترف بها، وتم معرفة تلك الأسفار أن كان موحى بها من أسلوب كتابتها (مثل كولوسي 16:4 وتسالونيكي 27:5). وخلال العصور الأولى من الكنيسة تم حذف عدد قليل من الأسفار وتم سرد قائمة الأسفار المعترف بها في عام 303 ميلادياً.

وبالنسبة للعهد القديم فقد تم أخذ ثلاثة حقائق في الإعتبار: 1) العهد الجديد يشير الى أو يتضمن أجزاء من العهد القديم فيما عدا سفرين. 2) عضد المسيح الشريعة اليهودية في متى 35:23 بإستعارة أول جزء وآخر جزء مدون في وقته. 3) دقق اليهود في حفظ مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس، فلم يثار كثير من الجدل حول الأسفار المعترف والغير معترف بها. وأن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لم تتبع نفس الأسلوب.

ومعظم الأسئلة المتعلقة بالأسفار المعترف بها تتعامل مع ما هو مدون من وقت حياة المسيح وفيما بعد ذلك. ولقد حددت الكنيسة الأولى معايير خاصة يسهل من خلالها تحديد إن كان السفر يعتبر جزء من العهد الجديد أم لا. وهذه المعايير تضمنت: هل كتب السفر من خلال شاهد عيان عاش وقت يسوع المسيح؟ هل خاض السفر "إختبار الحق"؟ (أي هل يتوافق مع الأسفار الأخرى، والمعترف بها؟). 

ومصداقية الأسفار ترجع الى العصر الأول الميلادي حيث تم إختبار صلاحية الأسفار ومقارتنها بشهادة شهود العيان الذين عاصروا ذلك الوقت. ونحن نعلم أنه تم غلق الباب لإضافة أي أسفار بعد سفر الرؤيا (والذي تم تدوينه في عام 95 ميلادياً) حيث يتناول الأيام الآخيرة، ويحذر من إضافة أي كلمات لهذا السفر في 18:22. 

وهناك نقطة لاهوتية يجب ألا ننساها ألا وهى أن الله قد قام بإستخدام كلمتة المقدسة لألفين عام لهدف معين – وهو إظهار نفسه والإتصال مع البشر. والحقيقة أن المجمع الكنسي لم يحدد الأسفار المعترف بها، إذ أن الله نفسه قد قام بذلك، وقام بإختيار من يدون الأسفار. ولقد قام الله بقيادة المجمع الكنسي لإعلان الأسفار التي تكون الكتاب المقدس ليتم حفظ كلمته المقدسة.

والإلمام بمعرفة تلك الأشياء هى طبيعة الله. فالله يعلم مصدر الحياة و الهدف من الحياة و أعجوبة الخلاص، والأحداث المستقبلية (بما فيها مستقبل البشرية) إذ أن كلها أشياء خارقة للطبيعة وتتحدى التحليل العلمي. وكلمة الله المدونة والتي عاش بها المسيحيون لعصور طويلة، كافية لتفسير كل ما نبغي أن نعلمه عن المسيح (يوحنا 18:5 وأعمال الرسل 28:18 وغلاطية 22:3 وتيموثاوس الثانية 15:3)، وهي أيضاً كافية لتعليمنا وتقويمنا وإرشادنا لكل عمل صالح (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل تم تحريف الكتاب المقدس أو تعديله، أو تنقيحه، أو العبث به؟

الجواب: تمت كتابة أسفار العهد القديم مابين عام 1400 و400 قبل الميلاد. بينما تمت كتابة أسفار العهد الجديد مابين حوالي عام 40 و90 ميلادياً. وهذا يعني أن المدة الزمنية لكتابة سفر من أسفار الكتاب تقرب على 1900-3400 عاماً. ولقد فقدت المخطوطات الأصلية. وغالباً لن يتم العثور عليهم. كما أنه تم طباعة أسفار الكتاب أكثر من مرة. فبالنظر الى كل ذلك، هل مازلنا نؤمن بمصداقية الكتاب المقدس؟

عندما أوحى الله للإنسان بتدوين كلمته، كانت الكلمة صادقة وموحى بها من الله (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3 و17 ويوحنا 17:17). ونجد أن النسخ الأصلية من الكتاب المقدس، برغم دقة ناسخي الكتاب، بها إختلافات طفيفة في النسخ المختلفة، إذ تم كتابتها من خلال بشر غير كاملون. بل و نجد ذلك أمر شائع في آلاف من المخطوطات اليونانية والعبرية، فلا يوجد نسختان منطبقتان تماماً إلى أن أكتشفت سبل الطباعة الحديثة في عام 1500 ميلادياً.

ولكن لا يختلف أي من العلماء المرموقين علي أن الكتاب المقدس قد تم حفظه على مر العصور. فالنسخ المدونة في القرن الرابع عشر تطابق تماماً النسخ الموجودة من القرن الثالث ميلادياً. ولقد أندهش العلماء عند اكتشاف حفريات البحر الميت عند مقارنتهم لما وجد بما ما هو متعارف عليه من العهد القديم، وذلك بالرغم من أن حفريات البحر الميت ترجع الي مئات السنوات التي تسبق أي شيء متعارف عليه. ويتفق العلماء بل والنقاد على إنتقال الكتاب المقدس خلال العصور بدقة شديدة تتفوق على أى من المخطوطات القديمة الأخرى.  

ولا يوجد أى أدلة تثبت أن الكتاب المقدس قد تم مراجعته، أو تعديله، أو العبث به بأي طريقة منظمة. ووجود الألاف من المخطوطات، يسهل من إدراك أن أي محاولة للعبث بمحتويات أي جزء منه ستكون واضحة. ولا يوجد أي معتقد تم الإختلاف عليه في المخطوطات المختلفة.

والسؤال إذاً، هل يمكننا أن نثق بصحة الكتاب المقدس؟ بالقطع، فقد حفظ الله كلمته بالرغم من تقصير الإنسان وإن كان ذلك غير مقصود، أو إن كانت هجمات بشرية متعمدة. فيمكننا أن نثق أعظم الثقة في الكتاب المقدس الذي بين يدينا اليوم بأنه نفس الكتاب الذي تم تدوينه في الأصل. فالكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله ويمكننا الوثوق به (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3 ومتى 18:5).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو الفرق بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد؟

الجواب: يضع العهد القديم الأساس للتعاليم والأحداث الموجودة في العهد الجديد. فالكتاب المقدس هو وحى تدريجي. فإن تجاهلت قراءة الجزء الأول من أي كتاب جيد فستجد أنه من الصعب أن تفهم كل الشخصيات الموجودة في الكتاب والقصة ونهايتها. فيمكن استيعاب ما هو موجود في العهد الجديد عندما نتعامل معه كتكملة للأحداث والشخصيات والقوانين والأنظمة والعهود والوعود الموجودة في العهد القديم.

فإن كان لدينا العهد الجديد فقط، فإننا كنا سنقرأ الأناجيل من غير أن نفهم سبب أنتظار اليهود للمسيا (المخلص الملك). ولم نكن سنفهم سبب مجيء المسيا للأرض (أشعياء 53)، ولن نتمكن من التعرف على يسوع الناصري كالمسيا المنظر من خلال النبؤات العديدة التي سبقت مجيئه. والتي تناولت ميلاده (ميخا 2:5)، وموته (مزمور 22، وخاصة عدد 1 و 7-8 و14-18 ومزمور 21:69، الخ). وقيامته (مزمور 10:16)، وكل الأحداث المتعلقة بحياته (أشعياء 19:52 و 2:9، الخ).  

فإنه من غير العهد القديم، لا يمكننا أن نتعرف على العادات اليهودية والتي تذكر بصورة عابرة في العهد الجديد. ولن نتمكن من تمييز العادات المضافة لشريعة الله والتي قام الفريسيين بخلطها مع كلمة الله. ولن نتمكن من فهم سبب غضب يسوع عند تطهير الهيكل. ولن نتمكن من فهم الحكمة التي تكلم بها يسوع للرد على معارضيه (البشر والأرواح الشريرة).

وبنفس الطريقة، فإننا نجد في أناجيل العهد الجديد وأعمال الرسل إتمام النبؤات المدونة منذ مئات السنين في العهد القديم. وتتعلق هذه النبؤات بمجيء المسيح. وظروف ميلاده، وحياته وموته، وقيامته كما نجدها في الأناجيل، فإننا نجد في العهد الجديد إتمام نبؤات العهد القديم عن المسيح. وهذه التفاصيل هى التي تعضد إدعاء المسيح بأنه المسيا المنتظر. وكذلك نبؤات العهد الجديد (نجد الكثير منها في سفر الرؤيا) بأنها مبنية علىالنبؤات القديمة الموجودة في كتب العهد القديم. وهذه النبؤات تتعلق بالمجيء الثاني للمسيح. فعدد كبير من النبؤات الموجودة في سفر الرؤيا مبنية علي ما هو مكتوب في العهد القديم.

والعهدين القديم والجديد يحتويا على تعاليم كثيرة من خلال سرد قصص حياة أشخاص عاديين كانت لهم نفس طبيعتنا البشرية. وبملاحظة حياتهم يمكننا أن نتشجع وأن نثق في الله مهما كانت الظروف المحيطة (دانيال 3)، وألا نتساهل في الأشياء الصغيرة (دانيال 1)، حتي نكون أمناء علي الكثير (دانيال 6). ويمكننا أن نتعلم أنه من الأفضل أن نعترف بالخطأ بدلاً من القاء اللوم على الآخرين (صموئيل الأولى 15). بل ويمكننا أن نتعلم ألا نتلاعب بالخطيئة، فلا تلتفت وتمزقنا (قضاة 13-16).

ويمكننا أيضاً أن نتعلم أن نثق ونطيع الله إن كنا نريد أن نعاين "أرض الميعاد" بأن نعيش في هذه الحياة ثم ننتقل الى سماه (عدد 13). ونتعلم أنه انقمنا بالتلاعب بالخطيئة فلا بد وأننا سنخضع لها في وقت ما (تكوين 3 ويشوع 6-7). ونتعلم أنه هناك عواقب للخطيئة ليس لأنفسنا فقط بل لأحبائنا الذين هم حولنا وكذلك سلوكنا الحسن (تكوين 3 وخروج 5:20-6). في العهد الجديد، لدينا مثل بطرس لنتعلم منه – ألا نعتمد على قوتنا اذ أننا سنسقط (متى 33:26-41). ونرى في كلمات اللص على الصليب، أنه من خلال الأيمان البسيط نفدى من الخطيئة (لوقا 39:23-43). كما نرى مثال لكنيسة العهد الجديد الحية (أعمال الرسل 41:20-47 و1:13-3، الخ).

وأيضاً لأن الوحي الكتابي هو وحي تدريجي، فالعهد الجديد ينير أذهاننا عن أشياء مشار اليها فقط في العهد القديم. فالرسالة الى العبرانيين تصف يسوع المسيح برئيس الكهنة والذي تحل تضحيته محل كل التضحيات الأخرى. والعهد القديم يقدم لنا الشريعة في جزئين : الوصايا والبركات /اللعنات المستحقة عن طاعة الله أو معصيته. والعهد الجديد يوضح أن الله أعطى الأنسان الوصايا ليعلمه احتياجه للخلاص وليس ***يلة للخلاص (رومية 19:3).

والعهد القديم يصف نظام التضحية بأنه نظام مؤقت منحه الله لشعب اسرائيل لتغطية خطاياهم. والعهد الجديد يوضح أن هذا النظام كان تمهيداً لتضحية المسيح الذي من خلاله وحده الخلاص (أعمال الرسل 12:4 وعبرانيين 4:10-10). والعهد القديم يصف الجنة الضائعة بينما يصف العهد الجديد استرداد الإنسان لحقه في الحياة الأبدية من خلال المسيح. وكما يصف العهد القديم إنفصال الأنسان عن الله كنتيجة للخطية (تكوين 3)، ويصف العهد الجديد قدرة الإنسان على استرداد علاقته مع الله (رومية 3-6). وتوجد في العهد القديم نبؤات عن حياة المسيح. بينما الهدف الرئيسي من كتابة العهد الجديد هو وصف حياة المسيح كما عاينها تلاميذه والطريقة الصحيحة لأن نستجيب لكل ما فعله ومازال يفعله من أجلنا.

فبالرغم من أن العهد الجديد يعطينا صورة "أوضح"، فإن العهد القديم مازال مهماً. إذ أنه يضع الأساس للعهد الجديد، فمن غير العهد القديم لا يكون لنا أساس أو قاعدة نرتكز عليها ولكنا صدقنا ما يقال عن تطور الخليقة لملايين السنوات ولم نعرف شيئاً عن الخالق (الذي خلق السماء والأرض في ستة أيام). ولكنا أيضاً قمنا بتصديق ما يقال عن تطور العائلة والعلاقات الزوجية لتوائم العصر (بدلاُ من أن نعلم الهدف من زواج الرجل والمرأة وتربية أطفال صالحين لله وحماية الأسرة والأطفال والنساء).

وإيضاً من غير أن ندرس العهد القديم لا يمكننا فهم الوعود الموجودة فيه والتي تخص شعب اسرائيل. ولا أن نفهم أنه سيكون هناك سبعة سنين من الإضطرابات فيها سيعمل الله على إرجاع شعب اسرائيل اليه وهم الذين قاموا برفضه عند مجيء ابنه يسوع. وكيف أن الله سيملك لمدة ألف عام على اليهود والأمم. ولن نتمكن من أن نرى كيف أن نهاية الكتاب تتفق مع بدايته من حيث إكمال الصورة واسترجاع حالة الإنسان المفقودة باستردادة لعلاقته مع الله وتمتعه بالشركة معه في جنة عدن.

وللتلخيص، فإن العهد القديم يطرح الأساس لتهيئة شعب اسرائيل لمجيء المسيا الذي سيضحي بنفسه من أجل خطاياهم (ومن أجل خطايا العالم). والعهد الجديد يصف لنا حياة المسيح على الأرض ثم يدقق النظر في ما صنعه المسيح وكيف ينبغي أن نستجيب لهبة الحياة الأبدية وأن نعيش حياتنا معترفين بصنيعه معنا (رومية 12). فكلا العهدين يوضحا طبيعة نفس الإله القدوس، الرحيم، الصالح، العادل الذي كان يجب أن يحاسبنا عن الخطيئة والذي يبغي شركة عميقة مع الأنسان من خلال مغفرة الخطايا المقدمة من خلال تضحية المسيح علي الصليب لدفع ثمن خطاياه. وفي كلاً من العهدين يظهر الله لنا نفسه وكيف يمكننا أن نأتي اليه من خلال يسوع المسيح. ومن خلال العهدين نجد كل ما نحتاجه لأن نحيا حياة ممجدة وأبدية (تيموثاوس الثانية 15:3-17).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لماذا منحنا الله أربعة أناجيل؟

الجواب: هناك عدة أسباب توضح منح الله لنا أربعة أناجيل عوضاً عن أنجيل واحد فقط ومن هذه الأسباب: 1) تقديم صورة أكثر وضوحاً عن المسيح. في حين أن كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3). فقد قام الله بإستخدام أشخاص من خلفيات وشخصيات مختلفة لتحقيق أهداف معينة من خلال كتاباتهم. ولكل من كاتبي الأناجيل هدف وأسلوب سرد متميز ومنفرد عن الآخرين، ويوضح كل منهم جانب معين من الجوانب المختلفة لقصة حياة يسوع المسيح.

فقد إختص متى البشير بكتابته لليهود، و كان أحد أهداف رسالته أن يظهر تحقيق نبؤات العهد القديم أي أن المسيح هو المسيا المنتظر منذ الأزل ولذا يتحتم علينا أن نؤمن به. وركز متى البشير على حقيقة أن المسيح هو الملك المنتظر، وهو "ابن داوود" الجالس على عرش اسرائيل الى الأبد (متى 27:4 و9:21).

في حين أننا نجد أن مرقس وهو ابن عم برنابا (كولوسي 10:4) و صديق لبطرس الرسول، كتب كشاهد عيان على حياة المسيح قد قام بالتركيز على كون المسيح الخادم، والذي جاء ليخدم وليس ليخدم بل وأعطى نفسه فدية عن كثيرين (مرقس 45:10). ولكن قام بطرس الرسول بكتابة أشياء ليست بنفس الأهمية لليهود كما هى للأمم (حيث أنه لم يكتب عن الأنساب، أو إختلاف المسيح مع رؤساء اليهود، أو الإشارة الى العهد القديم). 

كما وأن لوقا البشير، "الطبيب الحبيب" (كولوسي 14:4)، وهو رفيق الخدمة لبطرس الرسول، قد كام بكتابة إنجيل لوقا وسفر أعمال الرسل. وهو الكاتب الغير يهودي الوحيد للعهد الجديد. و يعتبر لوقا مؤرخاً عظيماً من قبل الذين قاموا بإستخدام كتاباته في الدراسات الجيولوجية والتاريخية. وكمؤرخ، قال أنه يعتزم كتابة قصة حياة المسيح كما أخبرها شهود العيان (لوقا 1:1-4). ولقد كتب بصورة خاصة لمنفعة ثاوفيلوس، وهو أممي ذو مكانة رفيعة، فمن الواضح أن كتابته كانت مهدفة للأمم، وأن الغرض من كتابته كان تقديم الإيمان المسيحي المبني على حقائق تاريخية وأحداث موثوق بها. وكثيراً ما يشير لوقا للمسيح "بأبن الإنسان"، إذ أنه كان يحاول إظهار الناحية البشرية للمسيح ويستعرض الكثير من التفاصيل الغير متوافرة في الأناجيل الأخرى.

أما إنجيل يوحنا الذي قام بكتابته يوحنا الرسول، فهو يتميز عن الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى، ويركز محتواه اللاهوتي على شخص المسيح ومعنى الإيمان. وغالباً ما نطلق على متى ومرقس ولوقا مصطلح الأناجيل المقتطفة وذلك لتتشابههم في تقديم مقتطفات عن حياة المسيح بنفس الأسلوب والمحتوى. ونجد أن انجيل يوحنا لايبدأ بميلاد المسيح أو خدمته الأرضية، ولكن بصفات ونشاط ابن الله قبل أن يصير إنساناً (يوحنا 14:1). ويركز الإنجيل على آلوهية المسيح، "كان الكلمة الله" (يوحنا 1:1)، "مخلص العالم" (42:4)، "ابن الله" (تكرر استخدامها) "ربي والهي" (يوحنا 28:20) لوصف يسوع. ونجد أيضاً أن المسيح يؤكد آلوهيته من خلال استخدامه المتكرر لعبارة "أنا هو"، ومن أكثر العبارات الواردة هي العبارة الموجودة في 58:8 حيث يقول "قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن" (قارن بما هو موجود في خروج 13:3-14). ولكننا نجد أن يوحنا يقوم أيضاً بالتركيز على الجانب البشري للمسيح، إذ كان يرغب من ذلك توضيح الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه طائفة دينية معاصرة وهى طائفة الغنوسيين، الذين لم يؤمنوا بناسوت المسيح. ويوضح يوحنا الهدف من كتابته للإنجيل في نهاية البشارة: "وأشياء كثيرة صنعها يسوع مع تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب، وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة بإسمه (يوحنا 30:20-31).

وهكذا، فإن وجود أربعة روايات متميزة لكن دقيقة عن حياة المسيح يعني معرفتك بجوانب مختلفة عن شخصيته وخدمته. فكل إنجيل من الأناجيل يشبه إضافة لون خيط جديد للوحة مصنوعة من القماش للحصول على صورة كاملة لذلك الشخص الذي سمى عن كل وصف، وبينما لن نستطيع أبداً أن نفهم كل شيء عن يسوع المسيح (يوحنا 30:20)، فمن خلال الأناجيل الأربعة يمكننا أن نصل الى فهم كاف يمكننا من خلاله تقديرما فعله المسيح من أجلنا حتى تكون لنا حياة من خلال إيماننا به.

2) حتى نتيقين بصورة موضوعية من مصداقية ما هو مكتوب. يقول الكتاب المقدس أن العادة الجارية منذ أقدم العصور هى أن الحكم على شخص ما في ساحة القضاء لا يمكن أن يصدر بالإعتماد على شاهد عيان واحد بل على أقل تقدير شاهدين أو ثلاثة (تثنية 15:19). ولهذا فإن وجود كتابات من أكثر من شاهد عيان على حياة يسوع تعضد مصداقية المعلومات الموجودة في كل سفر.

وقد قام القاضي المعروف سام جرين ليف بفحص الأناجيل الأربعة بطريقة قانونية وقام بتحليل الأدلة. وقد لاحظ تنوع روايات شهود العيان الموجودة في الأناجيل الأربعة. والتي نجد فيها إتفاقاً برغم تنوع إختيار الكاتب لإضافة أو حذف التفاصيل، ولكنها مصادر موثوق بها ويمكن قبولها في أي ساحة من ساحات القضاء كأدلة نافذة. ولو كانت الأناجيل تحتوي على نفس المعلومات، وكتبت من نفس وجهة النظر، لكانت أظهرت أن الكتاب قد تجمعوا معاً "وحاولوا توحيد القصص" لمحاولة تعضيد مصداقية ما قاموا بكتابته. ولكن التنوع القصصي الموجود في الأناجيل يدل على الإستقلالية الكتابية. وهكذا فإن الطبيعة المستقلة للأناجيل، وإن كانت من حيث الإتفاق في التفاصيل وتنوع وجهة النظر، والعدد المحتوى من التفاصيل، تدل على أن السجل الكتابي الموجود بين يدينا اليوم هو سجل دقيق وموثوق به.

3) لمكافأة الباحثين الأمناء. يمكننا تحقيق إستفادة عظيمة من خلال دراسة كل إنجيل على حدة. ولكن تعظم تلك الإستفادة عند مقارنة وتجميع التفاصيل الموجودة عن نفس الحدث في حياة يسوع كما هو موجود في الأناجيل المختلفة. فعلى سبيل المثال، نجد أن متى 14 يقص حدث إشباع الخمس آلاف وسير المسيح على الماء. وفي متى 22:14 يقول أن "وللوقت ألزم يسوع تلاميذه أن يدخلوا السفينة ويسبقوه الى العبر حتى يصرف الجموع" وربما نتسائل عن سبب ذلك؟ حيث أنه لا يوجد سبب واضح مدون في إنجيل متى. ولكن عند تجميع القصة بما هو موجود في مرقس 6، ترى أن التلاميذ قد عادوا من إرساليتهم لإخراج الشياطين وشفاء المرضى بالسلطة المعطاة لهم عند إرسالهم إثنين – إثنين. ولكنهم عادوا وقد ضربهم الكبرياء فنسوا مكانتهم وبدؤا بإسداء النصحية للمسيح نفسه (متى 14:15)! فبإرسال المسيح لهم عبر بحر الجليل، يعلن لهم شيئان بسيره على الماء بعد أن صارعوا الموج والرياح حتى الهزيع الرابع من الليل، إلى أن رأوه ماشياً "مزمعاً أن يتجاوزهم" (مرقس 48:5-50). فيعلن لهم: 1) لا يمكنهم أن يفعلوا شيئاً لله من قدرتهم الشخصية. 2) وأن كل شيء مستطاع عندما يدعون الله ويعيشون معتمدين على قوته. وهناك أمثلة عديدة يكتشف من خلالها الدارس الأمين للكتاب الجواهر الثمينة الموجودة في الأناجيل المختلفة.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل ينبغي أن أؤمن بأن الكتاب المقدس معصوم من الخطأ كي أحصل على الخلاص؟

الجواب: نحن لا نحصل على الخلاص بناء على إيماننا بأن الكتاب المقدس موحى به ومعصوم من الخطأ. وذلك لأننا مخلصون من خلال إيماننا بالرب يسوع المسيح كفادي لخطايانا (يوحنا 16:3 وأفسس 8:2-9 ورومية 9:10-10). في نفس الوقت، نحن نتعلم عن يسوع المسيح وموته وقيامته عوضاًً عنا (كورنثوس الثانية 21:5 ورومية 8:5). وأنه لا يتحتم علينا بأن نؤمن بكل شيء في الكتاب المقدس حتى نخلص – ولكن يتحتم علينا أن نؤمن بيسوع المسيح، كما هو معلن في الكتاب المقدس. وينبغي أن ندرك أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله وأن كل شيء فيه هو حق. ولكن لا تعتبر معرفة الكتاب الطريق للخلاص، فكثيراً ما تكون معرفة الناس بالكتاب المقدس ضئيلة جداً وقت خلاصهم.  

والخلاص هى عملية تبدأ بإدراكنا لحالتنا الخاطئة، وليس بمعرفتنا بصحة الكتاب المقدس. ونجد أن ضمائرنا توخزنا لتذكرنا بأننا غير قادرون على الوقوف أمام الله القدوس بناء على إمتيازاتنا. إذ نعلم أننا غير صالحون بقدر كاف لفعل ذلك، لذا فنحن نتحول اليه ونقبل عمل ابنه الكفاري علي الصليب لدفع ثمن خطايانا. ونضع ثقتنا الكاملة فيه. ومن هذه النقطة، تصبح لنا طبيعة جديدة، بارة وغير ملوثة بالخطية. ونجد أن روح الله القدوس يعيش في قلوبنا، واضعاً ختمه علينا للأبد. ونتقدم من هذه النقطة، مطيعين ومحبين لله بقدر أكبر في كل يوم. وجزء من هذا "التقدم" هو الغذاء الروحي الذي نتلقاه من دراسة كلمته الذي يساعد نمونا الروحي ويقوم بتقويتنا في مسيرتنا معه. فالكتاب المقدس وحده القادر على صنع هذه المعجزة في حياتنا.

ان آمنا ووضعنا ثقتنا في شخص وعمل الرب يسوع المسيح معنا، كما يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس، نحصل على الخلاص. فعندما نؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح، سيعمل الروح القدس في قلوبنا وعقولنا – ويقنعنا أن الكتاب المقدس هو حق (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3-17). فإن ظللت الشكوك أفكارنا عن مصداقية الكتاب المقدس، فأفضل طريقة للتغلب على ذلك هى أن نسأل من الله أن يرشدنا ويوضح لنا كلامه. فالله قادر على إجابة الذين يأتون اليه بثقة من كل قلوبهم (متى 7:7-8).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هى الأسفار المحذوفة من الكتاب المقدس؟

الجواب: لايوجد "أسفار مفقودة" من أسفار الكتاب المقدس. ومن المعروف أنه هناك الكثير من الأساطير و الشائعات التي تتعلق بالأسفار المحذوفة، ولكن لا صحة لتلك الشائعات. فكل سفر أوحى الله به وقصد من أن يكون متضمناً في أسفار الكتاب المقدس. ويوجد المئات من الكتب الدينية التي تم كتابتها في نفس الفترة الزمنية التي كتبت فيها أسفار الكتاب المقدس. وبعض هذه الكتب تحتوي على معلومات تاريخية حدثت بالفعل. والبعض الآخر يحتوي بعض التعليم الروحي النافع (حكمة سليمان على سبيل المثال). ولكن هذه الكتب غير موحى بها من الله. فإن قمنا بقراءة هذه الكتب فيجب أن ننظر اليهم كمراجع تاريخية ، وليس ككلمة الله الموحى بها (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3-17).

فعلى سبيل المثال أنجيل توما هو نسخة مذورة كتبت في العصر الثالث أو الرابع الميلادي، بإدعاء أن الرسول توما قد قام بكتابتها. ولكن توما لم يقم بكتابته. ولقد رفض المجتمع الكنسي ككل ضم هذا السفر وصنفوه بأنه هرطقة. فأنه يحتوي معلومات خاطئة ومهرطقة عن المسيح وأقواله وأعماله. وجميعها (إن لم يكن كلها) غير صحيح. ا. وكذلك أنجيل فيليب، و نهاية العالم كما كتبها بطرس، وأنجيل أخنوخ،... الخ.

هناك إله واحد. والكتاب المقدس له خالق واحد. وهو كتاب واحد. فيه خطة النعمة مدونة منذ البدء، ويحتوي تنفيذها وإتمامها. من الإختيار الى التمجيد، يحتوي الكتاب المقدس على قصة فداء الله لأبناؤه المختارون لعبادته وتمجيده. ونرى هدف الله وخطته من خلال ما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس، ونرى أن هناك العديد من القصص المتكررة مثل: شخصية الله، عقاب الخطيئة والمعصية، والبركة للإيمان والطاعة، فداء الله وتضحيته من أجل الخطيئة، والملكوت والمجد الآتي. وأنها لخطة الله أن نفهم هذه الدروس الخمس إذ تعتمد عليها حياتنا ومصيرنا الأبدي. فلذا فأنه من غير المعقول أن يسمح الله بأن تفقد بعض الأسفار من كتابه. حاشا، فإن الكتاب المقدس كامل ونافع للبناء والتعليم حتى نكون كاملين، ومعدين لكل عمل صالح (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3-17).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لماذا ينبغي علينا أن ندرس العهد القديم؟

الجواب: الكتاب المقدس هو وحى تدريجي. فإن تجاهلت قراءة الجزء الأول من أي كتاب جيد فستجد أنه من الصعب أن تفهم كل الشخصيات الموجودة في الكتاب والقصة ونهايتها. فيمكن استيعاب ما هو موجود في العهد الجديد عندما نتعامل معه كتكملة للأساس المبني على الأحداث والشخصيات والقوانين والأنظمة والعهود والوعود الموجودة في العهد القديم. فإن كان لدينا العهد الجديد فقط، فإننا كنا سنقرأ الأناجيل من غير أن نفهم سبب أنتظار اليهود للمسيا (المخلص الملك). ولم نكن سنفهم سبب مجيء المسيا للأرض (أشعياء 53)، ولن نتمكن من التعرف على يسوع الناصري كالمسيا المنظر من خلال النبؤات العديدة التي سبقت مجيئه. والتي تناولت ميلاده (ميخا 2:5)، وموته (مزمور 22، وخاصة عدد 1 و 7-8 و14-18 ومزمور 21:69، الخ). وقيامته (مزمور 10:16)، وكل الأحداث المتعلقة بحياته (أشعياء 13:52 و 2:9، الخ).

فإنه من غير العهد القديم، لا يمكننا أن نتعرف على العادات اليهودية والتي تذكر بصورة عابرة في العهد الجديد. ولن نتمكن من تمييز العادات المضافة لشريعة الله والتي قام الفريسيين بخلطها مع كلمة الله. ولن نتمكن من فهم سبب غضب يسوع عند تطهير الهيكل. ولن نتمكن من فهم الحكمة التي تكلم بها يسوع للرد على معارضيه (البشر والأرواح الشريرة).

وبنفس الطريقة، فإنه بدون دراسة العهد القديم، لن يمكننا التعرف على تفاصيل النبؤات المدونة والتي يعني تحقيقها أن الكتاب المقدس هو حقاً كلمة الله (أنظر دانيال 7 وما يليه). وتتعلق هذه النبؤات بنشأة وسقوط أمة و ما سيحدث إن قامت ثانية، والشخصيات الهامة مثل (الإسكندر الأعظم، ... الخ)، وما سيحدث لممالكهم عند موت الملك. وأثارت هذه النبؤات تكهنات عديدة بما يختص بتوقيت كتابة النبؤات. 

ويحتوي العهد القديم على تعاليم كثيرة من خلال سرد قصص حياة أشخاص عاديين كانت لهم نفس طبيعتنا البشرية. وبملاحظة حياتهم يمكننا أن نتشجع وأن نثق في الله مهما كانت الظروف المحيطة (دانيال 3)، وأن لا نتهاون في الأشياء الصغيرة (دانيال 1)، حتي نكون أمناء علي الكثير (دانيال 6). ويمكننا أن نتعلم أنه من الأفضل أن نعترف بالخطأ بدلاً من القاء اللوم على الآخرين (صموئيل الأولى 15). بل ويمكننا أن نتعلم ألا نتلاعب بالخطيئة، فلا تلتفت وتمزقنا (قضاة 13-16). ويمكننا أيضاً أن نتعلم أن نثق ونطيع الله إن كنا نريد أن نعاين "أرض الميعاد" بعد أن نعيش في هذه الحياة ثم ننتقل الى سماه (سفر العدد 13). ونتعلم أنه ان قمنا بالتلاعب بالخطيئة فلا بد وأننا سنخضع لها في وقت ما (تكوين 3 ويشوع 6-7). ونتعلم أيضاً عواقب للخطيئة ليس لأنفسنا فقط بل لأحبائنا الذين هم حولنا كما نتعلم عواقب سلوكنا الحسن (تكوين 3 ويشوع 5:20-6).

كما يحتوي العهد القديم على قدر عظيم من الحكمة الغير مدونة في العهد الجديد. وتوجد معظمها في سفر المزامير والأمثال. وتعلن هذه الأسفار لنا تعاليم عن أهمية تعلم الحكمة، ونتائج الخطيئة بأشكالها المتنوعة، وقيمة الإنجازات الأرضية (لا شيء)! وكيف يمكنني معرفة إن كنت انسان أحمق (أخلاقياً)؟ كيف يمكنني أن أتعلم عن النجاح الدائم؟ كيف يمكنني أن أجد قيمة ومعنى للحياة؟ فهناك الكثير والكثير الذي يمكننا أن نجده إن بحثنا بإخلاص وجد.

ومن غير وجود العهد القديم لن يكون لنا أساس أو قاعدة نرتكز عليها ولكنا صدقنا ما يقال عن تطور الخليقة لملايين السنوات ولم نعرف شيئاً عن الخالق (الذي خلق السماء والأرض في ستة أيام). ولكنا أيضاً قمنا بتصديق ما يقال عن تطور العائلة والعلاقات الزوجية لتوائم العصر (بدلاُ من أن نعلم الهدف من زواج الرجل والمرأة وتربية أطفال صالحين لله وحماية الأسرة والأطفال والنساء).  

وإيضاً من غير أن ندرس العهد القديم لا يمكننا فهم الوعود الموجودة فيه والتي تخص شعب اسرائيل. ولا أن نفهم أنه سيكون هناك سبعة سنين من الإضطرابات فيها سيعمل الله على إرجاع شعب اسرائيل اليه وهم الذين قاموا برفضه عند مجيء ابنه يسوع. وكيف أن الله سيملك لمدة ألف عام على اليهود والأمم. ولن نتمكن من أن نرى كيف أن نهاية الكتاب تتفق مع بدايته من حيث تكتمل الصورة ويسترد الإنسان علاقته مع الله ويتمتع بالشركة معه في جنته.

وللتلخيص، فإن العهد القديم يعمل كمرآة يمكن لنا من خلالها رؤية أنفسنا من خلال قصص الآخرين الموجودين فيها وأن نتعلم من تجاربهم. ويقوم العهد القديم بإلقاء الضوء على شخص الله والعجائب التي صنعها والخلاص الممنوح لنا. ويعزي ويشجع الذين هم تحت الإضطهاد والتعذيب (أنظر سفر المزامير). ويعلن العهد القديم من خلال النبؤات الموجودة فيه، أن الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب منفرد إذ أننا نرى تحقيق الوعود الموجودة فيه ونرى أن الكتاب المقدس هو حقاً كلمة الله الموحاة. ويعلمنا عن المسيح. ويعلمنا الحكمة. فإن كنت لم تقوم بدراسة العهد القديم بعمق ، فينبغي وأن تفعل ذلك. وربما لن تفهم بعض الأجزاء في البداية ولكني أؤكد لك أنك ستتعلم الكثير. وبإستمرارك في دراسته، والطلب من الله بالإعلان لك عن حقه الموجود في كتابه، فذلك سيضيف الكثير من الجواهر لتاجك السماوي.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (3 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: من أين ينبغي أن ابداء بقراءة الكتاب المقدس؟

الجواب: كبداية، يجب أن نعلم أن الكتاب المقدس ليس بكتاب عادي يسهل قراءته من الغلاف للغلاف. بل أنه موسوعة، أو مجموعة من الكتب دونها محررون مختلفون بلغات متعددة في فترة زمنية تقرب من 2000 عاماً. وقد قال مارتن لوثر أن الكتاب المقدس هو "مهد المسيح" بسبب ما يحتويه من تاريخ ونبؤات تشير الى المسيح. ولذا فالقراءة الأولى للكتاب المقدس لابد وأن تبدأ بقراءة الأناجيل الأربعة. وإنجيل مرقس يعتبر بداية جيدة اذ أنه كتاب سهل الفهم وسريع القراءة. ثم يتبع ذلك إنجيل يوحنا، والذي يركز على ما قاله يسوع عن نفسه. ومرقس يخبرنا عما فعله يسوع، بينما يخبرنا يوحنا عن ما قاله يسوع. ويوجد في إنجيل يوحنا أبسط وأكثر المقاطع الكتابية وضوحاً مثل ما هو موجود في يوحنا 16:3 وأيضاً أكثر المقاطع تأثيراً وفعالية. فقراءة الأناجيل الأربعة (متى، مرقس، لوقا، يوحنا) سيعرفك بحياة المسيح وأعماله.

وبعد ذلك قم بقراءة بعض الرسائل مثل (الرسالة الى رومية و أفسس، وفيليبي). إذ تعلمنا هذه الرسائل، كيف نعيش حياتنا بشكل مرضي أمام الله. وعند قراءة العهد القديم، ابدأ بقراءة سفر التكوين. فهو يخبرنا عن خلق الله العالم، وكيفية سقوط الإنسان في الخطيئة وتأثير ذلك على الخليقة. وخروج ولاويين وعدد وتثنية يصعب قرائتهم حيث أنهم يحتووا على الشريعة والطريقة التي أمر الله أن يعيش بها اليهود. ولا يجب تجنب هذه الأسفار ولكن يمكن تأجيل قرائتهم لوقت لاحق. وقم بقراءة يشوع الى أخبار الأيام لمعرفة التاريخ. وقراءة المزامير حتى نشيد الأنشاد سيزيد من معرفتك بالشعر والحكمة اليهودية. والنبؤات الموجودة في سفر أشعياء وحتى سفر ملاخي يصعب فهمها. فتذكر أنه من الضروري طلب الحكمة والفهم من الله عند قراءة كلمته (يعقوب 5:1). فالله هو مؤلف الكتاب المقدس ويرغب أن تفهم كلمته.

ولكن أولاً، من المهم أن تعلم أنه يمكن لأي فرد أن يدرس الكتاب المقدس، ولكن للحصول على قراءة مباركة دعني أطرح الأسئلة التالية:

هل أنت مخلصاً من خلال إيمانك بالرب يسوع المسيح (كورنثوس الأولى 14:2-16)؟

هل أنت جائع لمعرفة كلمة الله (بطرس الأولى 2:2)؟

هل تقوم بالبحث في كلمة الله بإخلاص (أعمال الرسل 11:17)؟

إن قمت بالإجابة بنعم لهذه الأسئلة، تأكد من أن الله سيبارك مجهوداتك لمحاولة معرفته ومعرفة كلمته، مهماً كانت طريقة دراستك. إن كنت غير متأكد من إيمانك المسيحي – أو أنك قد نلت الخلاص من خلال إيمانك بالمسيح أو وإن كان الروح القدس يسكن بداخلك – ربما سيصعب عليك فهم الكلمة. ولكن كلمة الله حياة لمن يؤمن بها (كورنثوس الأولى 13:2-14 ويوحنا 63:6).​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يوليو 2011)

جميل جدا جدا 
شكرا جدا
سلام ونعمه​


----------

